# There is no neutrality?



## Brother John (Apr 22, 2009)

There is no neutrality in anything? 

What does the PB think about this statement? I have found it very intresting that those who are usally claiming to be neutral are always the opposite of neutral. How do we tie this statement into how people think, there world views, and there actions? If this statement is true how do we convince others of its truth?


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Apr 22, 2009)

There is no neutrality because each person operates with their own underlying presuppositions. You cannot know anything without presuppositions, since one would have to presuppose when investigating their own presupposition. Because of this there can be no neutrality.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Apr 22, 2009)

It reminds me of the rock band Rush's song Free Will: "If you choose not to decide you still have made a choice."


----------



## chbrooking (Apr 22, 2009)

Neutrality is defined as "not committed to either of two options", "unbiased", or especially "not helping or supporting either of two opposing sides." Rom. 8:7 and Eph 2:1-2 shows that unbelievers aren't just uncommitted. They are enemies of God and partners with Satan.


----------

